# Copperhead - Ft. Pierce boat show



## greyhound (Oct 4, 2007)

We'll have our new skiff at the Ft. Pierce boat show this weekend, May 2-4. It's a small but fun event. Admission and parking are free and we'll have some cold 'beverages' in the boat cooler if any of you make it by!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Shill.... ;D ;D  

If I can swing it I'll try to be there... Can you supply an address etc?


----------



## greyhound (Oct 4, 2007)

The boat show is right in downtown Ft. Pierce at the City Marina, about 1/4 south of the south bridge to the island.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Right off Federal HWY?


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Jan, If you go on Sunday call I will be in Vero and may pop down..


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

If I go Matt I'll give U a ring... Maybe we fish in the AM then hit the show l8tr in the day?

FORT PIERCE — The annual Downtown Fort Pierce Boat Show and Waterfront Festival begins Friday and runs through Sunday at the city marina.

Today’s little corner of the event consists of the regular monthly Friday Fest on Marina Square (starting at 5:30 p.m.), with music from the reggae group Know One Band. Things really start popping Saturday, with an all-day boat show, a green market, several fishing tournaments, a “best seafood” competition and reggae music from 6 to 10 p.m. by the Treasure Coast’s popular Tropical Soul.

The Humdingers performs from 11 a.m. to 3 p.m. Sunday, as the boat show continues.

For more information, call the marina office at (772) 464-1245.


----------



## greyhound (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes its just off US 1. They just opened a new parking garage 1 block east of US 1 between Ave. A and Orange Avenue behind the City Hall that sits on US 1. 

Sat. afternoon or Sunday would probably be more fun; only because the Sat. morning Farmer's Market is a zoo even when nothing else is going on downtown.

We're looking to get as much info as we can about the deck layout, so if anyone gets by, I'll be pestering you about the layout. We'll also have a sample side console to show....

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

> We'll have our new skiff at the Ft. Pierce boat show this weekend, May 2-4. It's a small but fun event. Admission and parking are free and we'll have some cold 'beverages' in the boat cooler if any of you make it by!


Hey, ya mind lifting the lid so I can see inside. It would be a loooooong drive and I just want to make sure your serving my favorite.  ;D ;D


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Don't bother Ron... MATT and I will get there early... cooler will only have our empties... [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-beer-german.gif] [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

> Don't bother Ron... MATT and I will get there early... cooler will only have our empties... [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-beer-german.gif] [smiley=1-beer.gif]



I'll be picking up your bottles again? ;D ;D ;D


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Just be kind to the Earth... Recycle!


----------



## greyhound (Oct 4, 2007)

While the boat only drafts 6" max, the cooler is 6' deep and is always full. Its a special feature that only we offer!


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

> While the boat only drafts 6" max, the cooler is 6' deep and is always full. Its a special feature that only we offer!



Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. Curtis will be your new best friend. ;D ;D ;D

I like your style.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> While the boat only drafts 6" max, the cooler is 6' deep and is always full.   Its a special feature that only we offer!


Now that's some funny stuff!!! You'll fit in here just fine! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] [smiley=1-laugh.gif]


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

Im going down Sun. if anyone wants to meet up?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Will any copperhead's be at the Miami boat show?


----------

